# Serious Storm!



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

This must of been some lightning storm to wipe out 300+ reindeer!

http://www.sltrib.com/home/4290341-155/lightning-strike-kills-more-than-300


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Turn of the century +800 sheep were killed in a single strike in American Fork Canyon. It happens... gotta be one massive bolt though to have that wide of coverage.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Read up on the super lightning bolts...incredible stuff.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's a real shame. Some really beautiful animals gone to waste...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You know, I thought my reindeer sausage this morning had a little extra zip to it...


----------

